# Satellite



## joem (Mar 16, 2012)

The last time I saw this satellite it looked cool, this time I saw it my wife said I drooled. The picture is from todays trip to the science and technology museum here in Ottawa.


----------



## publius (Mar 16, 2012)

It got me droooooolin' too! 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeh there are quite a few of those here at the visitors center at NASA.You can also go inside a retired rocket.I just want to grab a bunch of boards and take off running. :mrgreen:


----------



## martyn111 (Mar 16, 2012)

joem said:


> The last time I saw this satellite it looked cool, this time I saw it my wife said I drooled. The picture is from todays trip to the science and technology museum here in Ottawa.



Hope you left them a business card for when they have a clearout of exhibits Joe?


----------



## AztekShine (Mar 17, 2012)

Ha! It would be an odd fealing to rip and refine a piece of space history.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 18, 2012)

AztekShine said:


> Ha! It would be an odd fealing to rip and refine a piece of space history.



No feelings involved. Focus on task, do not get distracted. :twisted:


----------



## AztekShine (Mar 18, 2012)

10-4 :mrgreen:


----------



## martyn111 (Mar 18, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> No feelings involved. Focus on task, do not get distracted. :twisted:



As the saying goes, Gold is where you find it! :lol:


----------



## nickvc (Mar 18, 2012)

You would need a big net and a very long pole to catch one though :shock: 
Don't think NASA or any other space agency been too pleased either :roll:


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 18, 2012)

Martyn wrote:


> As the saying goes, Gold is where you find it!



Let's go to "the bright side of the moon"! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Claudie (Mar 18, 2012)

:shock: That is a pretty cool haul!
EDIT:
It just occurred to me, you just took a picture of it didn't you? You didn't bring it home, did you?


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm not telling! 
But I can tell you that, there's more than one! :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Mar 18, 2012)

the gold shielding that you can see is gold over Mylar about the same thickness as the silvered balloons you get your wife and kids.you can see through it if you hold it up to the light. what i understand is the electronics used inside have to be fail-safe so there's many feet of gold alloy wire on the inside.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 18, 2012)

That's a lot of gleam and glitter to sidetrack people of believing stuff like the moon landing conspiracy theories. :mrgreen:


----------



## AztekShine (Mar 26, 2012)

U gota be kidding! I know you are lol :x


----------



## trashmaster (Mar 27, 2012)

They were there, I saw them on TV. :mrgreen:


----------



## martyn111 (Mar 27, 2012)

trashmaster said:


> They were there, I saw them on TV. :mrgreen:



If it wasn't in colour, it wasn't real :lol:


----------



## joem (Mar 27, 2012)

martyn111 said:


> trashmaster said:
> 
> 
> > They were there, I saw them on TV. :mrgreen:
> ...



Like


----------

